# A gifted ezbook pc-7



## rwrwdance (Jul 21, 2011)

I was given an ezbook pc-7 recently. I know it used to work because I witnessed it working a few weeks ago. The previous owner says they don't know what happened, but it all of a sudden quit working. What it does is this, it goes through the opening screen and everything shows up on the screen fine, then it loads the device drivers, then the screen turns grey and a single "ding" sounds .... after this, I get nothing .... the mouse works, I can see the arrow move about the screen, but I can't get anything else working ... sometimes, if I push any function key, I can see the task bar come up, but if I click on anything, it freezes the computer. It is running the Windows Ce version, I believe. Any suggestions that dosn't include a LOT of money being spent, or starting a snapper reef with this would be greatly appreciated


----------



## vamper (Aug 17, 2011)

Most mini ez pc's have a reset button on the bottom of them - hope this helps


----------

